# Tool Gloat --- Unbelievable deal on a Festool Domino!!!



## emetric (Sep 21, 2009)

I like many have been dreaming of the day that I would be able to call myself the proud owner of a Festool domino machine. But the cost has always been a pesky hindrance to my dream.

So, last Friday I was casually perusing the local Craigslist tool postings (a habit of mine) when I came across something that I couldn't believe. Someone was selling a Festool Domino! This was a first for me seeing one of these for sale used. Then I had to do a double take when i saw the price, could it really be only $500? So, I marked it as a favorite because it was like 1 am at the time, intending to call on Saturday. So I got up early Saturday and fought the urge to call before dawn waiting until a decent hour to call. So around 8 am I called the number and was greeted with a "invalid number or code" message…. DRATS!!! Needless to say I tried to call several times all weekend always with the same message. I had been thinking about this AMAZING deal and how I didn't want to let it pass, so I started trying different combinations of phone numbers until I got an answer. It was the guy with the domino! So I made arrangements to pick it up on Thursday.

This guy told me that I would have to meet him at a pawn shop (a little shady…. yup but we are talking about a domino machine for $500). So I arrive at the pawn shop and this guy is there with the machine. To my surprise the domino machine came with the cross stop set (valued at $65.00 new), trim stop ($58.00), handrail guide ($58.00), assorted domino systainer with the 4 cutters ($285.00) and 2 extra cutters (~$75.00). The machine is in really good condition with all parts in place and in good working order just very dusty. The guy even dropped the price to $470 for everything! After verifying that the machine worked, I quickly and happily paid him and left.

I have posted pics below and I hope you enjoyed the story.


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

I…..I….. :-(

Just wow!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations Emetric! Major Festool gloat.
You can only adjust the width of the mortise when the Domino is running, for
those that didn't know. It's that green adjuster with the three different widths
left of the Domino logo in the second picture.
That's great that you received the Dominos and accessories as well.
Do you have a shop vac for dust extraction?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Great deal!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Smoking hot deal! Congratulations!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm a math teacher by profession. We are studying conditional statements today. I will be using this as an example:

If you get a fully-loaded Festool Domino for $500, then you suck. 

Congrats!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

that is the first good price I have seen on a fes tool


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

Hopefully it didn't sizzle when you grabbed it…


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Hopefully it didn't sizzle when you grabbed it…*

My thoughts exaclty…. I hope some guy on the other side of town isn't looking a a smashed window in his shop and wondering if his insurance will cover his lost tools.

Kudos for being persistant on the phone #.... I often get numbers with transposed digits and think dislexia is a lot more common that most think.

Jay,

You're a dangerous rabble rouser for daring to teach these kids logic! They just my grow up to call BS when they smell all the fiction being pawned off as fact these days.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The guy probably had to part with it because of the economy; your gain.


----------



## emetric (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, I frequent this blog and always enjoy reading about the amazing deals and finds that members come across and now that it is my turn, I could not wait to get online to share this one.

Tirebob and ssnvet, I wondered the same thing about how this guy came about the tool. But I met him at a pawn shop (where he had taken out a pawn loan on this item previously and paid it off right in front of me) to pick it up, if it had been stolen the pawn shop would have known. They have to run serial numbers for everything they buy through a police database to ensure that the person pawning it actually owned it. I am certain that if my $800 tool showed up missing I would have definitely reported it to the police. I have fallen victim to theft in the past and I certainly would not want to support people who commit these kind of acts. But if the pawn shop was certain that it wasn't stolen, that is good enough for me.

Comicsniper, I loved your comment!

MrRon, it is unfortunate that lots of folks who make their living doing what we all love are experiencing hardships. I know that it had to be difficult for whoever the original owner was to part with this but I hope that whatever money they made in the transaction was of some help to them. I am however grateful that I had the money to take advantage of the offer, because in my world (supporting a family) $470 is not always available to purchase items on my "want" list.


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweet man! Sounds like a good, solid, legitimate deal!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 6, 2012)

What a fortunate man! Cheers to you!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*HEY , That looks exactly like my kit !!*
LOL Best wishes : )


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome deal. You suck!


----------

